# Craftsman wheel removal mod # 247.88955



## mikeysb83

Hi guys. Quick question, I'm used to working on Ariens snowblowers but I now have this craftsman that maybe 10 years old. Need to remove the wheels, left wheel has a typical bolt that comes right out and the wheel comes off no problem. Right side no bolt. Anyone who is familiar with this model will know what I'm talking about and could tell me how to remove the other wheel but I'm going to try and post a pic on here. Thanks!


----------



## deezlfan

Me thinks you have a broken bolt pictured there. 

What's holding it together? Friction? Rust? Luck? Got me.


----------



## Shryp

I believe that style MTD machine used a bolt in that hole and then the wheel just slides on. It should pull off of there.


----------



## Oneacer




----------



## Oneacer

That is an annual maintenance procedure on that machine, as I posted above. Looks like now you going to have to soak some Blaster in there and persuade it off, either by force or heat, then looks like the bolt broke off, requiring a drill and tap.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I agree with the others, a bolt goes through the middle. If you notice the axle and wheel has 2 flats so the wheel doesn't spin, the bolt just holds it so it doesn't slide off.

Four ways to get it off: bang it from the back, careful; apply heat, Oxy Acet is best, MAPP is ok; make a puller, either pulling from behind, recently there was postings on this, or drill 2 holes through the wheels, back it with a nut, and turn the bolt using the frame as the object the bolt will push against. You can use additional support by putting a backing plate against the frame.

Wheels should be pulled off periodically, axle sanded, then greased.


----------



## jtclays

Jus


----------



## Oneacer

If your not mechanically inclined, just bring it to your local welder or machine shop, they'll have it off in no time at all.

LOL, actually, just run it ... the way it is rust welded on, you will probably be fine ... or , if it falls off, well there you go ... lol


----------



## JLawrence08648

Another way is what jtclays said, you have the wheel off, remove any axle clips holding it, then either a roll pin or screw that holds the gear on, then slide the axle out with the tire on it. Easier working on it on your bench standing up. You can put a piece of wood behind the wheel and hit that to drive the wheel off. I hate banging axles as you'll peen it over, then you'll have filing to do.


----------



## RedOctobyr

JLawrence08648 said:


> Wheels should be pulled off periodically, axle sanded, then greased.


Agreed this would be a very good idea, and would help avoid these problems. 

But at a minimum, for any machine, if you have the wheel off once, at least coat the axle with grease or anti-seize before reinstalling the wheel. And even if you don't need to take the wheels off for a specific purpose, doing it to lubricate the shafts, just once, could help avoid problems in the future. Doing this periodically is an even better idea, but even once would help you out. 

For this situation, I like the idea of just running it for now. That assumes this is for your use, rather than prepping it for resale (where you have more of a timeline). If the wheel falls off, then it's taken care of the problem for you. And if it stays on, you can deal with it when the weather warms up, and it's less of a problem if you were to cause some sort of other issue while trying to remove it. 

jtclays, I think an air hammer sounds like a handy tool to have available. Unfortunately, at my last visit, Harbor Freight was sold out of the $10 one I wanted to get: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/air-impact-hammer-kit-92037.html

But where do you get a flat nose/tip for it? The attachments that HF sells seem to be more chisels-oriented. I'm more interested in having something with a flat face, for trying to drive out shafts, etc. Rather than chiseling/cutting through things.


----------



## dhazelton

The best way is apply pulling force and hit the center of that wheel with a large hammer and it will pop off. Put a long two by four behind the wheel and push outward and have someone do the smacking.


----------



## deezlfan

The accessory you are asking about is a pneumatic .401 taper shank punch.


----------



## jtclays

555


----------



## gregg

RedOctobyr said:


> Agreed this would be a very good idea, and would help avoid these problems.
> 
> But at a minimum, for any machine, if you have the wheel off once, at least coat the axle with grease or anti-seize before reinstalling the wheel. And even if you don't need to take the wheels off for a specific purpose, doing it to lubricate the shafts, just once, could help avoid problems in the future. Doing this periodically is an even better idea, but even once would help you out.
> 
> For this situation, I like the idea of just running it for now. That assumes this is for your use, rather than prepping it for resale (where you have more of a timeline). If the wheel falls off, then it's taken care of the problem for you. And if it stays on, you can deal with it when the weather warms up, and it's less of a problem if you were to cause some sort of other issue while trying to remove it.
> 
> jtclays, I think an air hammer sounds like a handy tool to have available. Unfortunately, at my last visit, Harbor Freight was sold out of the $10 one I wanted to get:
> https://www.harborfreight.com/air-impact-hammer-kit-92037.html
> 
> But where do you get a flat nose/tip for it? The attachments that HF sells seem to be more chisels-oriented. I'm more interested in having something with a flat face, for trying to drive out shafts, etc. Rather than chiseling/cutting through things.


 Something like this...https://www.amazon.com/Smoothing-Pneumatic-Hammer-Diameter-Extended/dp/B00PIF0KVG/ref=sr_1_56?ie=UTF8&qid=1515680369&sr=8-56&keywords=air+chisel+tools


----------



## jsup

JLawrence08648 said:


> Another way is what jtclays said, you have the wheel off, remove any axle clips holding it, then either a roll pin or screw that holds the gear on, then slide the axle out with the tire on it. Easier working on it on your bench standing up. You can put a piece of wood behind the wheel and hit that to drive the wheel off. I hate banging axles as you'll peen it over, then you'll have filing to do.


I use a fiber mallet, or put a piece of wood between the hammer and the object being hit to prevent peening.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Thank you all! I will try to pick up a set the next time I'm there. Not something I'd use often, but like a lot of tools, could maybe make a big difference when the need arises. Certainly for the very-reasonable price, at HF.

And thanks for the Amazon link, that's a very helpful option. I might try with just cutting down a chisel from a set, as an inexpensive start (~$8 for a set of 4 chisels).


----------



## deezlfan

I have the hammer pictured in the Amazon link and the head diameter is too large to fit in the wheel and act directly on the axle.


----------



## jtclays

544


----------



## RedOctobyr

Banging on the outward-facing side, to just break the rust loose? Or do you sneak it in behind them, to push them off?


----------



## jonnied12

Heck, in a pinch, I've made a puller out of 2x4's, some threaded rod, nut, and washer.
Just build a 2x4 frame to fit over the tire drill a hole for the threaded rod in the 2x4 for the outside of the wheel. 
Notch out the back 2x4 to fit over the shaft behind the wheel.
Insert threaded rod in the hole in front and thread the nut and washer onto the threaded rod between the wheel and 2x4.
Hold the threaded rod with vice-grips and start turning the nut out.
Not the best, but it got me out of a jam once.


----------

